# Nest 3rd Gen, heat turns on after backing plate connected



## 68Jcode (Oct 28, 2021)

I purchased a new Nest 3rd Gen learning thermostats and as soon as I connect the two wires (white and red wires) to the respective contacts, the heat for that zone turns on. This happens when connected to any of the 3 zones in my house. I chatted with Nest support the other day and they verified compatibility with my heating system which is a 7 year old Peerless Boiler model WBV-03-WPCL. I had my boiler service company come out and he felt the Nest backing plate was defective. However, he tried two different non-nest thermostats and had the same result, calling for heat when it should t be. He then tried a 3rd thermostat, a Honeywell programmable and it worked. However, I wanted Nest since I am using all Nest products in the rest of the house (cameras, doorbell) and want to control with one app. The tech could not explain why he also had problems with two of his thermostats, but maintained the Nest must be defective. I ordered another Nest and installed the two wires to the backing plate and once again, zone called for heat when it shouldn’t and will not turn off. I tried the same new backing plate in another zone and got the same result. So am pretty sure the Nest is not defective, but there has to be some compatibility issue. Have searched everywhere for clues, but not finding any. Hoping someone here has some experience with this and can help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Humm that sucks.
does every aspect of your life need to be linked to you phone or have a app? I bet you cant put your phone down for more the 5 mins before you start feeling lost..

Here are some products that are prob great for you:
1 A water bottle with an app that tells you when you're thirsty!

2 A drill where you tell it what you’re drilling thru and the depth and it will set the speed and stop when the bit goes thru the material.

3 a fridge that tracks the food you have at sends you texts to get more milk and eggs.

All the apps and gadgets are making a lot of people stupid and lazy.
You’re screwed when the internet/app crashes or is hacked or WORSE your phones battery dies. How are you going to answer the door, preheat your oven or know that you’re thirsty..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Humm that sucks.
> does every aspect of your life need to be linked to you phone or have a app? I bet you cant put your phone down for more the 5 mins before you start feeling lost..
> 
> Here are some products that are prob great for you:
> .......................


Sounds like another one who owns a Bluetooth buttplug!


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Logtec said:


> 2 A drill where you tell it what you’re drilling thru and the depth and it will set the speed and stop when the bit goes thru the material.


I know several machinists that would pay good money for that! It would have to be a press though.


----------



## BLFPLUMB (Nov 19, 2021)

Link removed


----------

